#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Hyperlink from powerpoint to jump to specific PDF page??

## JRC1

I would like hyperlinks from powerpoint to open a PDF at a set page.

I have researched online and read that #page=7 for example needs to be added at the end of the link which will then open the PDF at page 7.

However this does not seem to work, link below:

http://....../45622490/*filenamehere*.pdf?func=doc.Fetch&nodeid=45622490#page=7

Despite the above being the link used for a hyperlink in PowerPoint, when clicked, the PDF opens with the following address instead:

http://....../fetch/2000/17798521/28...4736/42902495/*filenamehere*.pdf?nodeid=45622490&vernum=-2

Why is the address changing? It seems to remove the #page7 part when the link is clicked, which seems to be causing the issue...

Any advice would be welcomed, thanks

----------

